# "Shoot" I did with my girlfriend



## mellz (Nov 25, 2006)

So my girlfriend has been going through chemo and she lost all her hair and ever since it came out I've been wanting to do something on her head. I wanted to airbrush it but I don't have the equipment so...that was that LOL. But I went to AC Moore (craft store) and bought some rhinestones and did this. I think she looks beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















It was my first time applying the rhinestones AND lashes but I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Nov 25, 2006)

I think that it is beautiful


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Nov 25, 2006)

oh my god she looks amazing..please tell me what she has on her eyes and lips.this is sooo beautiful


----------



## keo (Nov 25, 2006)

that's hot...


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 25, 2006)

That is nice and great of you to make her feel beautiful during her rough time


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 25, 2006)

gorgeous! she looks very regal


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 25, 2006)

She looks GORGEOUS!!!!

I got inspired and did this, I hope she doesn't mind! You have a beautiful girlfriend!


----------



## xJUDYx (Nov 25, 2006)

thats AMAZING! you did a good job on the rhinestones. she's gorgeous!


----------



## audreyai (Nov 25, 2006)

gorgeous! you know a person is really beautiful if they can look that good without their hair...your girlfriend is one of those people!!


----------



## MkupTart (Nov 25, 2006)

Truly beautiful...


----------



## angelica (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_That is nice and great of you to make her feel beautiful during her rough time_

 
I totally agree and she looks great


----------



## ms_douchebag (Nov 25, 2006)

This is _incredible_!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 25, 2006)

She looks stunning


----------



## MAC is love (Nov 25, 2006)

boobies! haha. she looks beautiful! you did a very nice job with the rhinestones


----------



## pinki3 (Nov 25, 2006)

she is simply beautiful


----------



## Sahne (Nov 25, 2006)

She is beautyful!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 25, 2006)

she looks gorgeous!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 25, 2006)

She is beautiful, you did a great job!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 25, 2006)

aw she's gorgeous. you did a great job with the rhinstones and lashes. what did you use on her lips?


----------



## ebonyannette (Nov 25, 2006)

This is sooo petty! you are so creative great stuff. Post more!


----------



## CrystalStars (Nov 25, 2006)

The lip color is beautiful!


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 25, 2006)

she looks amazing!!!


----------



## mizzTruLe (Nov 25, 2006)

it reminds me of a photoshoot they did on americas next top model..beautiful!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_That is nice and great of you to make her feel beautiful during her rough time_

 

so sweet of you ... she has a nice head too... even you know... how is she doing?


----------



## mellz (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments guys! She says thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used:
Overcast Shadestick
Vanilla Pigment
Coppering
Blacktrack
Wonderstruck Lipglass on the lips


----------



## mellz (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_She looks GORGEOUS!!!!

I got inspired and did this, I hope she doesn't mind! You have a beautiful girlfriend!




_

 
Thanks and thanks!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it's awesome that you are making her feel good during an emotional and hard battle. I love to see people who support the ones they love. It looks absolutely beautiful and I'm just in awe. Good luck and keep the love going!


----------



## lilysandremains (Nov 26, 2006)

she is beautiful!
I love her with no hair.
you did a very amazing job on the rhinestones.
you go girl.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 26, 2006)

u did a great job! looks like the shots on ANTM where they shot all the models bald with rhinestones!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 26, 2006)

she is gorgeous!  you really are a sweetheart for helping her feel better!  Best wishes to both of you!!!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 26, 2006)

So Pretty!!!!!


----------



## aziza (Nov 26, 2006)

O.K...I'm tearing up! Absolutey gorgeous...she is quite the stunner...hair or no hair!


----------



## ben (Nov 26, 2006)

10/10


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 26, 2006)

This is a Catch-22 statement, but she looks absolutely beautiful bald. I'm so sorry she has to go thru Chemo for the "look", though. And those stones, makeup and pics are all great.


----------



## n_c (Nov 26, 2006)

She looks stunning!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 26, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! She's beautiful, and you did such an amazing job!!!

I hope she's doing ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She looks really happy and radiant! I know from personal experience that cancer is a really hard thing to deal with for all people involved, so I wish you both the best!!!

But seriously...this looks sooooooo good!


----------



## quandolak (Nov 26, 2006)

.......


----------



## redambition (Nov 26, 2006)

that is beautiful! also top points for you for helping lift her spirits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 chenmo can be so tough on someone and can really affect self esteem due to hair loss etc. you picked a lovely way of turning it into beauty.

i wish you and her all the best and hope that she will get better very soon!


----------



## User67 (Nov 26, 2006)

This is just beyond gorgeous.....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 26, 2006)

amazing


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 26, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful....


----------



## noteventherain (Nov 26, 2006)

she looks INCREDIBLY stunning!  the rhinestones look great too.


----------



## mellz (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks so much guys! And to think...I was scared to post here


----------



## twobear (Nov 26, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! She is soooo beautiful....


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 27, 2006)

gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous


----------



## Tonitra (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful. Like someone else noted, she looks so regal. It's the first thing that came into my mind. That and I feel like I detect this undertone of great strength...haha, I'm not sure if that makes sense.
Anyways, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 27, 2006)

She is strikingly beautiful... breathtaking..


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

Lovely.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

she's absolutely stunning! i love what you did with the makeup, it reminds me of that photoshoot they did on America's Next Top Model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wish her good luck with the chemo!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing work!! She is beautiful!


----------



## muffin (Nov 27, 2006)

That is absolutely awesome, I love it when people do FOTD's using rhinestones etc. You friend is gorgeous and I hope she is doing well


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 28, 2006)

Stunning 
Your friend look absolutly gorgeous 
What did you use to get the rhinstones to stay on?
Thanks for sharing 
Please post more


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow....She is super beautiful and the make up looks great. At first glance, I thought that she looked like Nnenna (spelling ?) from ANTM last season.


----------



## d_copper (Nov 28, 2006)

Your skills are amazing, especially since it is your first time applying rhinestone and false lashes.

Plus your model is gorgeous. Totally feeling the model vibe here


----------



## mellz (Nov 28, 2006)

I totally used eyelash glue to put the rhinestones on...It was a little bit of a pain


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 28, 2006)

i really love it with rhinestones and no hair. great pic and she's really beautiful


----------



## Me220 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is awesome.


----------



## Love_Vodka (Nov 28, 2006)

This really reminds me of a photoshoot they did on america's next top model (cycle 6) and everyone went bald and were covered in rhinestones etc etc.

She looks absolutely beautiful. I think her hair loss actually suits her!!


----------



## LolaStarz (Nov 28, 2006)

You did a damn good job with the rhinestones and lashes...first time or not.  Very BEAUTIFUL!!...and very sweet. : ) awww.


----------



## trip75 (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 

 
_Beautiful. Like someone else noted, she looks so regal. It's the first thing that came into my mind. That and I feel like I detect this undertone of great strength...haha, I'm not sure if that makes sense.
Anyways, thanks for sharing!_

 
Couldn't have said it better myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to get some rhinestones.


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 6, 2007)

stunning.


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow she is breathtakingly beautiful (but I'm sure you already knew that!)
You did a fabulous job!


----------



## XShear (Dec 6, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## charlie2504 (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG what a good idea! she's so beautiful ! and you did a very good job! The proof that we can still be gorgeous even we lost our hair!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 6, 2007)

This is awesome and she looks like a queen here.  Gorgeous!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 6, 2007)

What a wonderful thing for you to do.  She looks beautiful!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 6, 2007)

this is amazing. great job!


----------



## Briar (Dec 6, 2007)

Your friend is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Dec 6, 2007)

She's gorgeous and you did an amazing job!


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second this! She looks stunning!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Wow....She is super beautiful and the make up looks great. At first glance, I thought that she looked like Nnenna (spelling ?) from ANTM last season._

 
That's what I thought to, when i opened this thread I thought she was a model until I started reading the whole post. I hope she's doing ok, you're such a good friend as well for doing something like this and showing her that she's still beautiful, hair or no hair. Please keep us posted and let us know how she's doing! 

Hugs and kisses to both of you!


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 6, 2007)

Absolutely Stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 6, 2007)

Great !!! She's gorgeous . And u did a great job


----------



## user79 (Dec 6, 2007)

Really reminds me of the bald photoshoots they did on Next Top Model. Great job!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 6, 2007)

she looks amazing!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope she's doing well


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 6, 2007)

wow it looks so good and shes gorgeous


----------



## MACisME (Dec 6, 2007)

that is pretty freakin cool


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 6, 2007)

This is absolutely amazing. She is so beautiful.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the jeweled bindi look! Its my favvvvvvvv


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW!!  She looks amazing!  You did a great job wit the makeup, eyelashes and stones!  How is she doing?  I hope she's good!


----------



## clamster (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzTruLe* 

 
_it reminds me of a photoshoot they did on americas next top model..beautiful!!_

 
Yay! Totally remind me of that! Looks awesome and very sweet of you!


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the pattern/design you did with them! Awesome work.


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 6, 2007)

She looks gorgeous, love the rhinestones. She's so lucky to have such good girlfriend


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 6, 2007)

i hope she's alright. thats really cool!


----------



## lnancy (Dec 6, 2007)

She Is Gorgeous!!...


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 7, 2007)

Your friend looks absolutely stunning !! She has beautiful eyes and great skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope she's doing okay !!


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 7, 2007)

Ahhh wow that's amazing!! I could never put on jewels and actually make them look good hah!


----------



## aquadisia (Dec 7, 2007)

.


----------



## oooshesbad (Dec 7, 2007)

your gf is simply gorgeous!!! she is workin that look


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzTruLe* 

 
_it reminds me of a photoshoot they did on americas next top model..beautiful!!_

 
That was the first thing I thought when I saw it too.  She looks amazing


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

she looks amazing. How lucky she is to have such a great friend like you--she must feel so blessed.

She looks great. It reminds me of a shoot they did on America's next top model a couple cycles back.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## summer6310 (Dec 8, 2007)

great job, that's so pretty!!!


----------



## Shirlee (Dec 8, 2007)

I hope soon that one day she can feel as great as she looks.  Keep being a friend.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Dec 8, 2007)

I love everything about this. She is beautiful!!!


----------

